# Hot



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

It’s really hot these days and my chickens Face and comb is pale is that something to worry about? I also think sometimes they have trouble breathing like they sneeze and open their mouth to inhale.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pale combs are something. What is the question. 

Provide them with a pan with either a bit of water in it or wet sand. It will help cool them.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Pale combs are something. What is the question.
> 
> Provide them with a pan with either a bit of water in it or wet sand. It will help cool them.


Also I’m worried my chickens ate a mouse yesterday and idk why they r like sometimes choking and sneezing a lot more often and I think chestnut has trouble swallowing things


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We have several issues. You've said so many times they have a problem when they really didn't. Without seeing a video of their behavior there is just no way to say what is or isn't going on. 

Look in their mouths. See if you see anything that shouldn't be there. Sometimes they will eat a blade of grass and it will get hung up for a while.

Have they been laying?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> We have several issues. You've said so many times they have a problem when they really didn't. Without seeing a video of their behavior there is just no way to say what is or isn't going on.
> 
> Look in their mouths. See if you see anything that shouldn't be there. Sometimes they will eat a blade of grass and it will get hung up for a while.
> 
> Have they been laying?


There’s nothing in their mouth and they have been laying. But also they are opening their mouth and tilting their head up like they can’t breathe


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They could be too hot. Did you provide them with a cool off spot?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> They could be too hot. Did you provide them with a cool off spot?


They did that in the winter too and yes I did


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I just don't think it's anything if they've been doing it since Winter, still eat and drink normally. You can't diagnose what you can't see and your description is just too vague to make any suggestions. You've seen trouble multiple times without there being any trouble. We need to see what it is you're seeing.


----------

